# Show your Xmas tree!!



## LondonDragon (21 Dec 2014)

There are a few posts on show this and that so why not your Xmas tree!! This year there is no tank in the way so plenty of space for the tree!!




 

Now show yours!!! 

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kirk (21 Dec 2014)

No chance the kids decorate ours.....and it's plastic.  Paulo, I couldn't help but notice there is a small space that you maybe able to squeeze a bauble In. Very nice and I see santa has been to yours first.


----------



## kirk (21 Dec 2014)

Oh go on then I'll stop being the grinch here goes.  The long faces are because I've just stopped them on the ps3 to take the pics


----------



## drodgers (21 Dec 2014)

Notice the new 29" mtb Rims I bought cough cough SANTA ! i mean.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Dec 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Xmas  



kirk said:


> Paulo, I couldn't help but notice there is a small space that you maybe able to squeeze a bauble In.


Added a few more (18) the other day after a visit to Winter Wonderland! lol



kirk said:


> Very nice and I see santa has been to yours first.


Yeah he was early this year, like we also finished all the Xmas shopping mid November!! lol



kirk said:


> Oh go on then I'll stop being the grinch here goes. The long faces are because I've just stopped them on the ps3 to take the pics


Haha cool  good they do the decorating too  took me 8 hours to setup mine!! They done a good job!



drodgers said:


> Notice the new 29" mtb Rims I bought cough cough SANTA ! i mean.


Nice rims haha nice tree too


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Dec 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> There are a few posts on show this and that so why not your Xmas tree!! This year there is no tank in the way so plenty of space for the tree!!
> 
> View attachment 704
> 
> ...


Wow that is one amazing Christmas tree...is there actually a tree under all that Bling-bling...?


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2014)

Merry fishmas ukaps and an algae free new year to all.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Dec 2014)

Troi said:


> Wow that is one amazing Christmas tree...is there actually a tree under all that Bling-bling...?


Haha there is  keep adding to the collection every year 

Some macros:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



No fish tank, concentrate on the tree!! LOL


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Dec 2014)

I did have some helpers!!


----------



## drodgers (21 Dec 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Haha there is  keep adding to the collection every year
> 
> Some macros:
> No fish tank, concentrate on the tree!! LOL



lovely shots! I noticed you handle your exposure well her do you use a Nikon or Canon


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Dec 2014)

drodgers said:


> lovely shots! I noticed you handle your exposure well her do you use a Nikon or Canon


Cheers and neither, I use an ebay special Sony A58 which cost me under £200! I used to have a Konica-Minolta and the lenses I have fit the Sony (photos taken with the kit lens that came with the Sony A58) so was the best choice for me and I didn't want to spend too much on a new camera either!


----------



## nybraby (22 Dec 2014)

Here is our tree and merry Xmas everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (23 Dec 2014)

LondonDragon, 
Amazing tree! Where did you buy your decorations? In particular those baubles? I really like the baubles, I've been keeping my eye out for ones like that. 

I'm in London as well, so if you tell me where to look, I'll go and hit the sales in a week or so!


----------



## Lindy (23 Dec 2014)

From where i sit i can still see my wee tank. Priorities right?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Dec 2014)

Sacha said:


> LondonDragon,
> Amazing tree! Where did you buy your decorations? In particular those baubles? I really like the baubles, I've been keeping my eye out for ones like that.
> 
> I'm in London as well, so if you tell me where to look, I'll go and hit the sales in a week or so!


Thanks Sacha, been collecting them over the years (15 years), the nicest ones are from John Lewis, Liberty, Selfridges, Winter Wonderland and various Xmas markets, anywhere I see something I like  Also when people visit other European Cities around Xmas I always ask to bring me one back, so have some from Paris, Copenhagen, Prague, Rome, Disney, even some from South Africa!!

Nice looking tree Lindy


----------



## Lindy (23 Dec 2014)

My baubles are plastic as this year my nearly 4yrs old daughter decorated the tree. All our nice glass ones will stay in the loft for the foreseeable future!  My only luxury item are the crystal snowflakes.


----------



## josepinto (23 Dec 2014)

Bom natal



Merry xmas!


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Dec 2022)

Only 21 sleeps till Christmas. Have you started your tree yet Paulo @LondonDragon ? 😁


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2022)

Tim Harrison said:


> Only 21 sleeps till Christmas. Have you started your tree yet Paulo @LondonDragon ? 😁


It went up just over two weeks ago


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> View attachment 716 I did have some helpers!!


How I miss that little one on the left! left us 18 months ago!! Way too soon, Pixie on the right is cracking on at almost 15 and half years old


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Dec 2022)

She was lovely 
I've always wondered how you managed get them to sit still like that?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Dec 2022)

Mimi with the Xmas tree in the background


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Dec 2022)

another shot, she is 9 months today


----------

